# what age is a must to seperate heifer



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I am just starting a small herd. Three calves ,one a heifer with three cows born late dec and january. We have a young 18mo old lowline bull with these cows now. I wanted to keep them all together as long as possible, but when must I seperate the heifer calf from the bull. Keeping a close eye on them now.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

she can come into heat as early as 6 mos old. so due the math. But most don't till 10 mos. or later.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

You are very soon going to be in a zone age-wise where an accidental breeding is possible and not desirable. At the very youngest, you want them calving at 24 months, and at that you would be on thin ice. I learned my lesson the hard way this year and am now holding back my heifers longer. I figure if I have to run a heifer herd, I may as well be patient and let the girls get a tad bit bigger and older.

ETA: I didn't answer your question. 8 months is my 'playing with fire' age for heifers not on a cow.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

This could depend somewhat on the heifer's breed. They CAN come into heat as early as 5-6 months; most of our Dexters average around 7 months. I'd separate her now but I wouldn't keep her alone...either with her dam or another cow or steer.

Watch for the heifer's heats; if you think she might already have been bred by the bull, then get in touch with your vet for assistance, sooner rather than later. Please don't take a chance with breeding a heifer that young.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

This brings up a question about how to sequester when one has a small herd on a small acreage. Do you pull the bull away from the rest of the herd until time to breed the cows and then swap the heifers into the bull pen? It would seem a problem to have a few cattle in three different pastures.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, I will move some corral panels around and get ready to separate the 3 calves by the end of the month. She is a gorgeous heifer and expect her to be part of our herd for a long time. Just such a small herd and we love watching them all together.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Grocers can breed at 3-4 months old. We have a cow in our herd that had a baby at 12.5 months old. Have had several at 15 months we could not get the bull out of a 350 acre pasture. We have started putting the girls when they come in at weaning.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

These are angusx type calves. Well we moved some corral panels around this morning. Hate to start feeding but I guess it is time to wean the calves anyway. So how long of separation is necessary?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

They all showed up at the pens so the weaning has begun. WE will be serenaded tonight .


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Separation time? Hard to tell. Some are okay after a few months, others will need to be separated indefinitely. It usually takes about 3 days for the calves to get over no milk bar; I've found that the cows can take longer. It's a stressful time for all concerned, and calves need your best care and best hay at this time.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

WELL the moo fest seems to be over. would like to put them out to pasture as soon as possible.
With only a barbed wire fence between them and the moms/ bull ....opinions on how soon this would be safe it will be two weeks this week end, too soon ?


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

How soon it would be safe for what? 

If you don't want any heifers to get bred too soon, you would keep them separated until the heifers are 13-15 months old and at least 65% of their adult weight.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

ramiller5675 said:


> How soon it would be safe for what?
> 
> If you don't want any heifers to get bred too soon, you would keep them separated until the heifers are 13-15 months old and at least 65% of their adult weight.


 Sorry if was not clear. The calves ae now penned up out of sight from the cows&bull. This wekend they will have been separated for two weeks. They are all now 6 or 7 mos old . I would like to put htme back out on pasture as soon as possible. We have 60 acres with a new barb wire cross fence down the middle. Im just looking for opinions on whether it is OK to put them out to pasture after two weeks with only the barb wire fence separating them. Im new to the cattle stuff and value everyones opinion here. They are full size angus cross calves and the bull is a 1.5 yo lowline


----------

